# Phosphate testing - what do you use?



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I currently use Red Sea for Ca, Alk, Mg, Nitrate, Nitrite, Ammonia which I've ordered in the past from Amazon.ca. I'd like to test for phosphates and just wanted to know which brand is preferred among GTAA members. Elos, Red Sea, Salifert - any others? I'm running GFO and wanted to be able to monitor Phosphates and when to change the media. The Hannas run a little more pricey - are they worth it (ex $30 for Salifert 50 tests vs Hanna plus a reagent kit for $75 for 30ish tests). is there a big difference in test process/accuracy? Boxing day is coming up and this is on my list. Is anyone having Hanna's on sale?

And where are you buying your Phos test kit (and refills for hanna)?

Thanks. Sorry in advance if this has been discussed.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
The Hanna 736 is your best bet. I also use a Martini Mi 412 Phosphate Low Range Meter, 
but it's a bit pricey.
-


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi there,
I have the Red Sea and the Hanna. The Red Sea is similar to the nitrate tester, the same color matching technic wich I don't like. Almost always I use the Hanna. Very easy to use, just make sure the vials are perfectly clean, otherwise you can get fals reading.
Reagents I bought ones from Canada Corals, ones from Reefsupplies and a month ago from J&L Aquatics (13.95 for a 25 pack).
Sorry I don't know witch one is better, these are the ones I use.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Hanna, they carry the reagents at Canada Corals.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Hanna Ultra low phosphate unit .. Was like $50 bucks at the time.


----------

